# What Qualifications IT Student



## prophecy (Apr 13, 2008)

I want to move to the U.S to live once I've finished my education.
What level of education is generally needed, for IT students and in what field in I.T?
Thank you

Currently a U.K citizen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Getting a visa for the US is getting more and more difficult. The "traditional" route for IT people has been the H1B visa, which requires you to have a job offer and a potential employer to petition for your entry. Only problem is that with the current cap on H1B visas, there are far more applicants than visas - so they do a lottery amongst the qualified applicants. 

Your only real hope is to find a job in the US in your field and let your employer handle the visa side of things. But, to find a job, you need something more than a brand new diploma. A few years of experience will put you in a far better position - especially if you make a point of getting experience in an area that is in short supply in the US. Finding what that specific area is is up to you - and helps to show a potential employer that you can research things for yourself.

Besides, the immigration situation may start to loosen up a bit after the upcoming elections. Find a job back home and put some experience on your CV before you head out to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## prophecy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you so much, you've been very helpful. I better get to work and research then.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

The H1b Visas are already over for the year. You could join a company in your country and then have them apply for an L1 for you. However, as Bev says, you need some good experience before you can get a job here.

You can some information and helpful links at this site about visas The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome.

CHeers


----------

